# Stubborn dog on walks



## M&M'sMom (Jul 19, 2009)

My golden, Monty, is the most stubborn dog ever. Every time we go for a walk and get close to home he will stop and lay down on the grass/sidewalk/road! He is 80 lbs so picking him up is not an option. I've tried dragging him but he wont budge and I don't want to hurt him. The only way I am able to get him up again is by shaking a bag of treats but I don't want him to think I'm rewarding him for this. How can I train him NOT to do this? He is impossible and I dread walking towards the house!


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

Is he telling you he doesn't want to go home? That would be strange. Does he always stop at the same place? Is it possible that there is something he is afraid of between where he stops and home? Do you see any fear in his body language? What would happen if you approached the house from another direction? For example, if you walk around the block in the same direction, change and walk in the other direction. Does he act the same?

If the previous paragraph doesn't give you any insight, try this .... It's very difficult to teach a dog NOT to do something. Instead, you teach him to do what you want him to do. In this case, its walk straight to the house without hesitatating. Lure him with a treat and as soon as you get him in the house, give him the treat. Not before.


----------

